
Ask HN: Is anyone in the business of selling docker containers? - mrskitch
I&#x27;m considering selling a container image for a SaaS product, and was wanting to address the &quot;self-hosted&quot; market via selling on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;store.docker.com&#x2F;. However, I have a rather difficult time finding anything for sale, nor is there a lot of information on web about selling there (appears it&#x27;s new). The product I&#x27;m offering is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;browserless.io&#x2F;.<p>Has anyone here built any sort of business or sold applications through the docker store?
======
techjuice
Many of the enterprise offerings are for subscriptions

[https://store.docker.com/editions/enterprise/docker-ee-
serve...](https://store.docker.com/editions/enterprise/docker-ee-server-rhel)

[https://store.docker.com/editions/enterprise/docker-ee-
serve...](https://store.docker.com/editions/enterprise/docker-ee-server-
oraclelinux)

[https://store.docker.com/images/esystemstech](https://store.docker.com/images/esystemstech)

[https://store.docker.com/images/gitlab-enterprise-
edition](https://store.docker.com/images/gitlab-enterprise-edition)

Some appear to be free/trial edition/subscription based, etc.. There are a
couple that allow the end user to setup a subscription after trying out the
free version of the software (trial edition) or a limited version of the
software that allows end users to upgrade.

------
mrskitch
By "anything for sale" I mean "charging for"

